# So You Think You Can Type Me?



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Well I'd really like some input from @Boolean11 @Abraxas @LXPilot @Probably @esq @Zero11 or anyone else who'd love to have a go at it.

I'm just going to put my most recent tests here for good measure:

Socionics Tests- Taken today
Socionics Tests- Taken almost two months ago. 

To the first four mentioned, based of of what you've seen of me throughout the forum, how would you type me socionics-wise?


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

FacelessBeauty said:


> Well I'd really like some input from @_Boolean11_ @_Abraxas_ @_LXPilot_ @_Probably_ @_esq_ @_Zero11_ or anyone else who'd love to have a go at it.
> 
> I'm just going to put my most recent tests here for good measure:
> 
> ...


I'd only be telling you the personality type of your forum persona. It wouldn't have anything to do with your true type. You know yourself best of all, even if you don't know yourself that well. You'll have to look for patterns and trends in your own behavior across a whole spectrum of contexts - how you acted in various instances and environments, looking for anything consistent, and start from there.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Abraxas said:


> I'd only be telling you the personality type of your forum persona. It wouldn't have anything to do with your true type. You know yourself best of all, even if you don't know yourself that well. You'll have to look for patterns and trends in your own behavior across a whole spectrum of contexts - how you acted in various instances and environments, looking for anything consistent, and start from there.


It's just nice to get some perspective on how I'm perceived in the forum and compare that to how people in real life see me and ultimately how I see myself. That's how I'm going about this whole typing process actually.


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

FacelessBeauty said:


> It's just nice to get some perspective on how I'm perceived in the forum and compare that to how people in real life see me and ultimately how I see myself. That's how I'm going about this whole typing process actually.


Alright, well then I'll think about it while I'm at work today and get back to you tonight or tomorrow and let you know. Again, the disclaimer: this is only my interpretation of how you portray yourself during our online encounters on a public internet forum about typology. I can't even begin to list how many cognitive biases are being invited into such an assessment. I even feel bad in retrospect looking back on myself asking these very same sorts of questions.


----------



## Zero11 (Feb 7, 2010)

I perceive you as ILI :ninja: with a bit IEE just take a look at your avatar: black clothes and a mask


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Zero11 said:


> I perceive you as ILI :ninja: with a bit IEE just take a look at your avatar: black clothes and a mask


I'm failing to see how black clothes and a mask coincide with IEE. XD


----------



## Zero11 (Feb 7, 2010)

FacelessBeauty said:


> I'm failing to see how black clothes and a mask coincide with IEE. XD


Damn I thought changing the fontsize would make it :laughing: it is initially connected to your ILIness.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Zero11 said:


> Damn I thought changing the fontsize would make it :laughing: it is initially connected to your ILIness.


Hah that makes much more sense. XD
I do enjoy dark clothing. It's simple and not much of an eyesore like a lot of _really_ bright colors tend to be.


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

I feel like a liar around here since I can never be by true self, it always seems as if there is persona I'm trying to build, which is not even the ideal me, strange; I blame my social mishaps for forcing insincere mechanical behaviour, but is seems like most times I don't care like the natural "office introvert". I find myself caring and not carrying about what other people think. To be honest most times I don't. My thoughts barely make sense most of the time, now I'm drowning your thread with my little side rant. 
_
I retyped the stuff above 2 or 3 times to the point where I forget what I've just types thus my continuous errors._

@face You are definitely a lead Ni type since you seem to "think", plan ahead, before your post, giving you post.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Boolean11 said:


> I feel like a liar around here since I can never be by true self, it always seems as if there is persona I'm trying to build, which is not even the ideal me, strange; I blame my social mishaps for forcing insincere mechanical behaviour, but is seems like most times I don't care like the natural "office introvert". I find myself caring and not carrying about what other people think. To be honest most times I don't. My thoughts barely make sense most of the time, now I'm drowning your thread with my little side rant.
> _
> I retyped the stuff above 2 or 3 times to the point where I forget what I've just types thus my continuous errors._
> 
> @face You are definitely a lead Ni type since you seem to "think", plan ahead, before your post, giving you post.


That's quite alright, but what's keeping you from being yourself? What are you afraid of?


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

If you are who I remember you are, you used to type INTJ in MBTI so in Socionics INTp/ILI (Ni-Te) would make sense.



FacelessBeauty said:


> I'm failing to see how black clothes and a mask coincide with IEE. XD


come to think of it that uniform looks very Beta  so how about LSI?


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

cyamitide said:


> If you are who I remember you are, you used to type INTJ in MBTI so in Socionics INTp/ILI (Ni-Te) would make sense.
> 
> 
> come to think of it that uniform looks very Beta  so how about LSI?


The aristocratic quadra are just a tad bit irksome, but I've considered LSI as a possibility despite my lack of dominant Ti.

EDIT: @cyamitide I read the descriptions of the functions for LSI, and this sounds like the type of individual that would despise me, and the kind of person I'd love to slap sometimes if they were very immature. 

But LSI's seem pretty badass though, in my opinion.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

FacelessBeauty said:


> The aristocratic quadra are just a tad bit irksome, but I've considered LSI as a possibility despite my lack of dominant Ti.


How do they irk you?


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

cyamitide said:


> How do they irk you?


From what I've read they seem so excessively group oriented and more prone to butthurt when you express criticism or strong disagreement. Since I can be a tad bit critical and snarky, I don't think I'd mesh well with them at times.


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

@_FacelessBeauty_

I can see why you'd quibble a bit with your socionics type since we're almost the same enneagram type, but I'm nearly positive you're ILI like me. 

See, with 9w8, an ILI has two mental "worlds" - the "cooler" one is the wing, the "king of the jungle" charismatic leader who is firm and charming, making us seem like ENTJ/LIE or even sometimes like ESTP/SLE with the thirst for having control. The other is the more impressionist, calm, people-directed 9 core, almost like an ISFP/INFP, or ESI/EII. And neither of these is particularly like the stereotypical "INTJ" on its own - it's a combination of a few contrasting personae that actually, I think, correspond quite nicely with Gulenko's descriptions of an ILI's Ni (9) and Te (8). 

One throw-off here, is that 9w8 is earthy, practical, and not really an "intellectual" at heart - which is at odds with ILI descriptions of being a "recluse scholar" of sorts. I'm not stupid, but I'm also not an intellectual for its own sake - whatever I choose to study must have some pragmatic value, and it will be related to a specific goal I have in mind. I'm not one to learn computer code, physics, or math, or other dense things just to know them. Not only are these not particularly interesting to me, they're in some ways way too far down the tunnel to seem pragmatic, and having just a few things to know and act out really well: typology, good writing skills, project management, profit planning, is fine. This would be different depending on your career track though. And, obviously, I'm far from perfect and could _benefit from _diversity of skill set - it's just not a natural cognitive priority like it is for, say, classic ILI 5's I've met. 

I do have moments of intense study though, usually for a short time. It takes me forever to learn something new, but once I do, it's learned well. A few periods of rumination and getting "lost in my head" as well, but it's not really academic alone. Emotion, impression, and ethics involved too. 

Frankly, I think you're 9w8 ILI, which is using ILI functions in a more grounded, concrete way. Classic example of why strength of function doesn't necessarily overlap its use/purpose/role.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

LXPilot said:


> @_FacelessBeauty_
> 
> I can see why you'd quibble a bit with your socionics type since we're almost the same enneagram type, but I'm nearly positive you're ILI like me.
> 
> ...


I relate to lots of this, however I do like learning for the sake of learning, but I need to be able to apply it somehow. I need to learn and do something with it. Applied knowledge is useless, and just doing things without learning from it seems dull.


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

FacelessBeauty said:


> I relate to lots of this, however I do like learning for the sake of learning, but I need to be able to apply it somehow. I need to learn and do something with it. Applied knowledge is useless, and just doing things without learning from it seems dull.


Right, like for example:

One of my favorite college courses was a seminar in negotiations, taught by a very smart ESTP. We learned the theory behind communicative forms, including linguistics and even personality (not typology, but it applied anyway), then learned a few practical tips and tricks, then got to act it out by taking case studies home, coming up with a negotiation/deal that employs the theories, and "competing" with a random partner. The people who got the most out of the deal (based on what the goal of the case was) got the highest grades. So, we got to apply the theory, but it wasn't just _knowing _the material or theory to its deepest essence - it was _understanding _it in a _real _context, and using it to accomplish something. 

I guess that's more what I meant by "less intellectual." You _might _catch me drawing weird diagrams, strategies, and such like an INTJ/ILI would be stereotyped to do, but only if it's usable to obtain something - usually, more power over someone/thing, heh.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

LXPilot said:


> Right, like for example:
> 
> One of my favorite college courses was a seminar in negotiations, taught by a very smart ESTP. We learned the theory behind communicative forms, including linguistics and even personality (not typology, but it applied anyway), then learned a few practical tips and tricks, then got to act it out by taking case studies home, coming up with a negotiation/deal that employs the theories, and "competing" with a random partner. The people who got the most out of the deal (based on what the goal of the case was) got the highest grades. So, we got to apply the theory, but it wasn't just _knowing _the material or theory to its deepest essence - it was _understanding _it in a _real _context, and using it to accomplish something.
> 
> I guess that's more what I meant by "less intellectual." You _might _catch me drawing weird diagrams, strategies, and such like an INTJ/ILI would be stereotyped to do, but only if it's usable to obtain something - usually, more power over someone/thing, heh.


Haha yes. Which is why I thoroughly enjoy my biology and anatomy classes so much. I apply what I learn to some activity at some point.


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

FacelessBeauty said:


> That's quite alright, but what's keeping you from being yourself? What are you afraid of?


Because I don't know what my ideal and true self is supposed to be like (presented to others), I see it as more of the stress issues I've been having for the past couple of months. I've got chronic fatigue syndrome, or possibly so, a frustrating déjá vu of behaviour that irritatingly keeps replaying itself.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Boolean11 said:


> Because I don't know what my ideal and true self is supposed to be like (presented to others), I see it as more of the stress issues I've been having for the past couple of months. I've got chronic fatigue syndrome, or possibly so, a frustrating déjá vu of behaviour that irritatingly keeps replaying itself.


So you find it difficult to be genuine because you can't really express yourself? I think once you stop caring about how to present yourself to others, things will get a whole lot better. Worry about dealing with your own stress and fatigue first and foremost.


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

FacelessBeauty said:


> So you find it difficult to be genuine because you can't really express yourself? I think once you stop caring about how to present yourself to others, things will get a whole lot better. Worry about dealing with your own stress and fatigue first and foremost.


Well the thing is that since I fit the "office introvert" (the guy who isn't bothered by how uncomfortable he makes other people forced to be with him) stereotype quite well proves that I don't care. Of course I'm trying all sorts of methods to sort it out and it proving quite a surprise that I'm finding it a lot more difficult than I would have expected a problem such as this to be like.


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

I apologize for the lateness of my reply, I know I said I would reply earlier, but I've been mulling it over and I still can't really give you a four-letter code that feels right.

Honestly, I feel confident that you are an introvert, so I for the first letter.

I feel confident that you are probably an intuitive person, at least, you come off that way online, so N for the next.

As for thinking versus feeling, my gut leans more towards thinker - but that could just be reflecting my subconscious bias, as the entire time that I've known you I never really thought to personally confirm or deny that you were the type you initially claimed to be. I give most people the benefit of the doubt and don't bother to interfere with their own self-typing unless it seems _really_ obvious that they got it wrong. Even then, I'm hesitant to "poison the wells."

So I can pretty confidently call you an INTJ or INTP. As for J and P, that's hard to tell on the internet. I'm not sure how structured and methodical your approach is to new situations in your life. You seem like a laid back easy-going person, so you could be a P. If you feel confident about your last letter, then I defer to your own self-understanding. But as for the rest, I would guess INT- as far as I've known you (which really isn't much, since we don't really converse all that much and I haven't gotten the chance to engage in a 1-on-1 text chat with you or anything).


----------



## wisterias (Jul 15, 2012)

\sneaks in quietly

Based on my readings so far of socionics, I think ILI fits you quite nicely. The functions descriptions seem alright to you, yeah?

edit: well, it's of my opinion that it works for you better than LSI or LII (but of course, you know better than I do). Are you doubting the type? Why?


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

crucio said:


> \sneaks in quietly
> 
> Based on my readings so far of socionics, I think ILI fits you quite nicely. The functions descriptions seem alright to you, yeah?
> 
> edit: well, it's of my opinion that it works for you better than LSI or LII (but of course, you know better than I do). Are you doubting the type? Why?


I'm trying to get a feel for whatever I seem like to other people. But ILI and LII are both kind of like me. ILI moreso. I think socionics ILI describes me much better than MBTI's INTJ. Lol.


----------

